# Binärpaket für gcc

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

So, jetzt ist es so weit: Auf meinem Alix 3D2 mit sagenhaften 256 MB RAM bekomm ich den aktuellen gcc nicht mehr gebaut. Auch mit viel Swap nicht, und auch nicht mit -j1. Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, dass es da ja vielleicht ein Binärpaket dafür geben könnte. Und https://packages.gentoo.org/ schaut ja ganz danach aus – nur das Eintragen von PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://packages.gentoo.org/" in die make.conf hat leider nicht gereicht, das Paket wird nicht gefunden. Und die Seite schweigt sich leider darüber aus, wie ich sie benutzen kann …

Kann mir jemand unter die Arme greifen?! Vielen Dank :-)

----------

## firefly

Die seite lierfert keine binär pakete aus. Es ist nur eine liste welche builds es im portage tree gibt  :Smile: 

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/ scheint so ein host zu sein, keine ahnung wie aktuell das gehalten wird

bzw. http://packages.gentooexperimental.org/packages/

----------

## mike155

 *firefly wrote:*   

> http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org scheint so ein host zu sein, keine ahnung wie aktuell das gehalten wird bzw. http://packages.gentooexperimental.org/packages/

 

Diese Quellen für Binärpakete wurden schon öfter in den Foren genannt - sie scheinen also gut zu sein! 

Ich würde

Folgendes Paket herunterladen: http://packages.gentooexperimental.org/packages/x86-stable/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1.tbz2

Das Paket ablegen unter: 

```
/tmp/sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1.tbz2
```

Folgende Anweisungen ausführen:

```
cd /tmp

PKGDIR=/tmp emerge --oneshot sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1.tbz2
```

Nachtrag: zurzeit kannst Du das GCC Binärpaket bei x86 problemlos installieren (wie oben beschrieben). Sobald x86 auf Profil 17.1 wechselt (und für amd64 seit vorgestern), wird es vorübergehend schwieriger. Siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8341420.html#8341420

----------

## l3u

```
# emerge -av --usepkgonly sys-devel/gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "sys-devel/gcc" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-8.3.0-r1::gentoo (masked by: CHOST: i686-pc-linux-gnu)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Mäh …

----------

